
Russian nuclear submarine: Norway finds big radiation leak - herendin2
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-48949113
======
herendin2
In case of misunderstanding, the sub is K-278, the big nuclear-armed and
nuclear-powered Komsomolets, which was lost at 1680 meters in 1989. It isn't
the smaller sub that recently had an accident, also in the Barents Sea, but
did not sink.

~~~
Areading314
I believe the smaller one was called the Kursk

~~~
jlgaddis
> _The Komsomolets sank in the Norwegian Sea in 1989 after a fire on board
> killed 42 sailors._

~~~
Areading314
No, the smaller, more recent one that was mentioned

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kursk_submarine_disaster](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kursk_submarine_disaster)

~~~
ceejayoz
The Kursk sank.

This is the one, I think:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russian_submarine_Losharik](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russian_submarine_Losharik)

------
whenchamenia
Title 'Big radiation leak'

Body 'nothing alarming'

Thanks BBC.

~~~
superhuzza
The radiation level is '800,000 times higher than normal'. Objectively
speaking, that's a big leak. It's just not anywhere that important.

~~~
manfredo
Not if normal is close to zero.

"Homicide rates tripled in the last year!" could easily mean 3 people got
killed when last year was one. Never trust a proportional statement when the
baseline is not provided.

In this case, a pipe was measured to be leaking 800 becquerels per lite. One
Curie is 37 trillion becquerels. It's 46 millionths of a Curie. A fatal dose
is usually measured in the thousandths of a Curie. This is incredibly benign,
and probably drops to difficult-to-detect levels 100 meters from the
submarine.

Really, this article strikes me as low effort at best, fear mongering at
worst.

~~~
superhuzza
After reading your comment and some other articles, you're right.

I guess I was just shocked by the relative difference even if it was fairly
meaningless in reality.

------
demarq
Aren't those nuclear missles technology that should be recovered or guarded?

~~~
ceejayoz
At a mile below the surface, it's probably safer (from human malicious actors)
there than pretty much anywhere in Russia.

